# Fitna the Movie: Geert Wilders' film about the Quran



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 27, 2008)

video.Google.com/videoplay?docid=3369102968312745410

Closed thread on topic: Geert Wilders - the new San Diego Matamoros

Thoughts?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 27, 2008)

You will have to add the "http://" to the google video link to view it. When I first posted it it showed an excerpt image from the video that was too graphic.

Is this a case where the extremists are singled out to represent the whole? Or should we be concerned that all Islamics, no matter how peaceful they appear, share in these genocidal causes?


----------

